# Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipper



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Mishka, in mid-ear shake.








Dusty








Loki








Bunny








Mishka (stretching), Snickers (black), Oreo (laying down), Bunny (on the steps), and Rollo (blocked from view by the side of the shelter and Snickers)








Dusty and Skipper


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

Nice animals you have there...thanks for sharing... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

Very nice! I really like Oreo's coloring.
-Tina


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*



> Very nice! I really like Oreo's coloring.


Thanks, what would you call that coloring?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

Beautiful critters! Colorful, too!

Deb Mc


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

Gorgeous all of them.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

Is Dusty a mule?! TOO CUTE!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

Very pretty pics and especially so with the flowers in the background. :thumb: You have a wonderful bunch there.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

I love your horses color!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

I love all of them. Your horse is simply georgous. I would love one like that, mare of course. LOL As for color, in my breed that is considered blue.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

Beautiful!


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Mishka, Snickers, Oreo, Bunny, Loki, Rollo, Dusty, Skipp*

I'm in love with Dusti.  Beautiful pictures + animals, thank you for sharing!


----------

